# Businessmen plonkers next to me...



## tasel (8 August 2012)

Currently in an airport, waiting for a flight. Beside me are two businessmen who started speaking about the success the equestrian team. Both seeming very unhorsey.

They said: "But with this dressage and show jumping stuff. It's mainly the horses... not the riders."

I'm fuming...


----------



## WestCoast (8 August 2012)

You mean it isn't. 

Paula


----------



## Auslander (8 August 2012)

Should have asked them nicely what would happen if their BMWs were turned loose, driverless on the motorway. Would they still exceed the speed limit/tailgate/lane hop and generally annoy other drivers?


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

Tell the next smart arses that yes they're right. Just like the pole vault's all down to the athleticism of the pole.


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 August 2012)

Its a good thing they are interested, keep quiet.


----------

